# Lathe milling attachment



## Larry$ (Sep 24, 2021)

"Tool post milling attachment" video by Swap Lamp is very good. Worth a look see for anyone W/O a mill.


----------



## .LMS. (Sep 24, 2021)

I was following along and thinking "So far I can do this", and then that jig shows up at 7:19 and kinda blew it outta the water for me.  Still watching though!


----------

